# Anyone from Asia/South America?



## Pacheko17 (Oct 17, 2015)

I have seen very few people from these places :v I am Brazilian but I have been living in Japan for quite alot of time now ( About 5 years ), and I'm the only person that lives in Asia that I've seen in this forum. Btw, I speak very little Japanese and I am forgetting how to speak Portuguese


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 17, 2015)

I believe u r not the only one


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ericjwg said:


> I believe u r not the only one



I hope so  There must be at least someone from a chinese speaking country, that's for sure. I've seen Russians, but I don't know if they are in Europe or Asia


----------



## nxwing (Oct 19, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> I hope so  There must be at least someone from a chinese speaking country, that's for sure. I've seen Russians, but I don't know if they are in Europe or Asia


Geographically, we can consider Russians as Asians but on a political scale, they're Europeans.

Hello from South East Asia!


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm from South East Asia


----------



## Arcanuskun (Oct 19, 2015)

SEA too.


----------



## mbcrazed (Oct 19, 2015)

I've been living in China for a few months now for school! There's TONS of Brazilians here! (Brazilian food is so freaking good) You should learn to speak Japanese! It's very easy!  日本ごはかんたんです。


----------



## Blebleman (Oct 19, 2015)

I live in Chiba, so you're not alone in Japan hahaha


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 19, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Geographically, we can consider Russians as Asians but on a political scale, they're Europeans.



Do what now? There are some influences, especially among former states and those with land borders, though probably no more than a world power would otherwise have, and you have the whole Kaliningrad Oblast thing but politically speaking Russia is not involved in most things that define Europe.

To answer the OP there are more than enough people residing in various countries of Asia and the orient to represent well enough.


----------



## Demifiend (Oct 19, 2015)

Well, as you can see, i do live in Sri Lanka, which is located in South Asia, close to the India, while it faces some problems with Tsunamis (sometimes) the people here is pretty cool, and as a nice place to stay.


----------



## Arcanuskun (Oct 19, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> Well, as you can see, i do live in Sri Lanka, which is located in South Asia, close to the India, while it faces some problems with Tsunamis (sometimes) the people here is pretty cool, and as a nice place to stay.


I think every country is a nice place to stay. Sure there are negative sides of that country, but there are also good points.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow! Didn't know there were people from so many places 



Blebleman said:


> I live in Chiba, so you're not alone in Japan hahaha



Hello there, fellow 日本人 xD


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 19, 2015)

I live in Dubai! So that's the middle east, Asia


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 19, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Do what now? There are some influences, especially among former states and those with land borders, though probably no more than a world power would otherwise have, and you have the whole Kaliningrad Oblast thing but politically speaking Russia is not involved in most things that define Europe.
> 
> To answer the OP there are more than enough people residing in various countries of Asia and the orient to represent well enough.


Well I have seen we also have a good some of Latin America since I have seen a lot of people from Brazil and what not. In fact I'm working with one!


----------



## Februarysn0w (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi.
I live in Osaka Japan. also Im Japanese. Nice to meet you man.

I can speak a little chinese and Engkish.


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm Australian by blood, but have been living in Thailand for the past 2.5 years. Sadly, my time there has come to an end due to the poor performance of the Australian economy and associated value drop of the Australian Dollar. It's a shame, as my Thai language skills were progressing quite nicely too. Maybe I'll still continue too learn it if i have time.... Oh and I'll miss the cuisine there, Thai food 2-3 times a day is divine. 

On the second of November this year, I'm going to live in a country close by where my seemingly worthless Australian dollar will be exchanged for more than the Thai Baht, Vietnam! More specifically Vung Tau (my girlfriend comes from there)

Anyone from Vietnam in this thread?


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 19, 2015)

Februarysn0w said:


> Hi.
> I live in Osaka Japan. also Im Japanese. Nice to meet you man.
> 
> I can speak a little chinese and Engkish.


Chinese, woh


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 19, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well I have seen we also have a good some of Latin America since I have seen a lot of people from Brazil and what not. In fact I'm working with one!



I'm Brazilian too. I have been in Japan for some time now, I'm very close to getting permanet citizenship, so I'll be able to call myself Japanese  ( As in a citizen of Japan, not the race of course )


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 19, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> I'm Brazilian too. I have been in Japan for some time now, I'm very close to getting permanet citizenship, so I'll be able to call myself Japanese  ( As in a citizen of Japan, not the race of course )


Yep also I do know a few protouguese speaking members too (mainly from Portugal and a few from Spain)


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 19, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yep also I do know a few protouguese speaking members too (mainly from Portugal and a few from Spain)



I've also seen a couple of Brazilians here too. But since this is an english forum, I didn't really talk in portuguese with them


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 20, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> I'm Brazilian too. I have been in Japan for some time now, I'm very close to getting permanet citizenship, so I'll be able to call myself Japanese  ( As in a citizen of Japan, not the race of course )


Is that even possible???
u can only speak very little Japanese, right?
don't u have to pass something like N2?


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 20, 2015)

Heya,It's rare to see a Brazilian here too.
I'm not very active anymore but i do come here everyday for news and stuff.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ericjwg said:


> Is that even possible???
> u can only speak very little Japanese, right?
> don't u have to pass something like N2?



If you have japanese descendency and live 5 years in Japan you can get one, it's specially easier for Brazillians too.


----------

